# Player für Musik der auch Dateien löschen kann

## SarahS93

Welche Player kennt Ihr wo sich über den Player eine (Musik)Datei von dem Laufwerk löschen lässt?

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte das ich in VLC keine Verzeichnisse mehr reinziehen kann wo Musikdateien, z.B. mp3-Dateien drin sind?

VLC macht einfach nichts mehr beim reinziehen des Verzeichnis.

----------

## Markus09

JuK aus KDE kann das.

Hast du schon versucht VLC aus der Kommandozeile zu starten und dann einmal einen Ordner hinein zu ziehen?

VLC gibt für gewohnlich Fehlermeldungen in die Konsole aus, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.

Evt. kommt ja eine Meldung.

----------

## SarahS93

Beim starten gibt VLC das hier aus:

```
VLC media player 2.1.2 Rincewind (revision 2.1.2-0-ga4c4876)

[0x209f118] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

[0x21bfd68] qt4 interface error: Unable to load extensions module
```

Bei reinziehen einer .mp4 Datei:

```
[h264 @ 0x7f02a8c46d40] Warning: not compiled with thread support, using thread emulation

[aac @ 0x7f02a8cf0620] Warning: not compiled with thread support, using thread emulation
```

Beim reinziehen eines beliebigen Verzeichnis in dem sich eine .mp4 Dateibefinden läuft das hier durch bis ich VLC wieder schliesse.

```
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.2.1

libdvdread: Couldn't find device name.

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFilePath:findDVDFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFilePath:findDVDFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
```

Bei emerge -av vlc tauch keine Option "thread" auf die ich setzen könnte, wie meint der VLC das?

```
 media-video/vlc-2.1.2:0/5-7  USE="X a52 alsa avcodec avformat bluray cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde libnotify matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 rtsp samba sdl sse svg swscale truetype udev vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb (-directx) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome (-gnutls) -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) (-media-library) -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -opencv -optimisememory (-opus) -projectm -pulseaudio (-qt5) -rdp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib {-test} -theora -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx (-vdpau) -vlm -wma-fixed -zvbi"
```

Im Syslog sehe ich soetwas:

```
 [3397033.348620] vlc[32426]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f0005e465ab sp 00007fff16d5cb68 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.8.5[7f0005e02000+7b000]
```

----------

## franzf

ncmpcpp behauptet in der Hilfe (F1) auch, dass ein "Delete" im Browser Playlisten/Dateien/Verzeichnisse löscht. Will es nur nicht ausprobieren weil ich alle Dateien in meinem Index behalten will  :Wink: 

----------

## Markus09

Wenn beim vlc eine Bibliothek crasht, dann würde ich diese mal checken, ob sie alle richtig gebaut sind:

emerge @preserved-rebuild

Könnte ja sein, dass ein Update etwas verändert hat.

----------

## franzf

 *Markus09 wrote:*   

> Wenn beim vlc eine Bibliothek crasht, dann würde ich diese mal checken, ob sie alle richtig gebaut sind:
> 
> emerge @preserved-rebuild
> 
> Könnte ja sein, dass ein Update etwas verändert hat.

 

Es ist trotz @preserved-rebuild gut ab und an zusätzlich revdep-rebuild laufen zu lassen, was ich in diesem Fall versuchen würde.

----------

## mv

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [h264 @ 0x7f02a8c46d40] Warning: not compiled with thread support, using thread emulation
> ```
> ...

 

x264 hat ein USE=threads. Mit dem segfault hat das aber vermutlich nichts zu tun. Benutzt Du vielleicht einen hardened kernel?

----------

## bell

Nicht gerade ein "Musik-Player" aber media-tv/xbmc kann Musik abspielen und auch vom Dateisystem löschen.

Ich persönlich nutze (halb-)oldscool für diese Aufgabe einen Dateimanager (thunar)+einfacher Player(qmmp). Zur Erinnerung: 

 *Quote:*   

> Douglas McIlroy, der Erfinder der Unix-Pipes, fasste die Philosophie folgendermaßen zusammen:
> 
> Schreibe Computerprogramme so, dass sie nur eine Aufgabe erledigen und diese gut machen.
> 
> ...
> ...

 (Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix-Philosophie)

Also: ein Programm zum abspielen und eines zum löschen  :Wink: . Voll-oldscool wäre es dann "mpg123"+"rm".

----------

## Fijoldar

Clementine kann Dateien von der Festplatte löschen und ist nebenbei ein ziemlich mächtiger Musik Player. Nutze ich seit Jahren.

----------

## franzf

 *bell wrote:*   

> Nicht gerade ein "Musik-Player" aber media-tv/xbmc kann Musik abspielen und auch vom Dateisystem löschen.
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze (halb-)oldscool für diese Aufgabe einen Dateimanager (thunar)+einfacher Player(qmmp). Zur Erinnerung: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Douglas McIlroy, der Erfinder der Unix-Pipes, fasste die Philosophie folgendermaßen zusammen:
> ...

 

Ist ja alles schön und gut. Das Problem an der Sache ist aber, dass Player üblicherweise Metadaten ala Artist/Album/Title anzeigen. Um an den Dateinamen zu kommen muss man erst irgend einen Dialog öffnen. Dann kopieren (hoffen, dass nicht irgendwelche doooofen Sonderzeichen im Pfad sind) in die Console pasten, rm davorsetzen, beten, enter. Und dann ist hoffentlich die richtige Datei gelöscht.

Richtig doof wird es, wenn man (wie ich) manche Songs doppelt hat. Dann die richtige finden und das ganze Trara mit Löschen - und am Ende löscht man die falsche  :Wink: 

Da KANN es durchaus bequemer sein, einfach direkt über den Player zu löschen.

----------

